# Egr service found black liquid pouring out of manifold



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I haven't done my EGR cleaning yet but thanks for the heads up. I wonder if it's just moisture buildup from the charged air intake?


----------



## Speedbuff (Mar 24, 2021)

I think so but it seems odd obviously would be crankcase vapours if its not coolant (I really hope its not )I am concerned that it was present. Due to the highway driving I do I would have thought it would have got sucked into the cylinders? If someone with first hand knowledge could comment here that would be great! All being said the car works perfectly
The first time it went into a regen was about 750 kilometers ago . It was a scary ordeal the car jerked violently off and on for about 5-10 minutes. 
After doing some research I found the cure seemed to be cleaning the throttle body and egr valve . The throttle valve was really bad 20% blocked I would say .the egr was not bad but I cleaned the little that was on it anyways . Last night driving home it did another regen and short of the higher fuel consumption it wasnt noticeable . 
A big thank you goes out to those on the board that posted on the subject !


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

There is a plate between the egr valve and what it bolts to. That plate has sealant on it and it acts as a gasket because there is actually coolant running around the bore that the egr valve sits in to cool the exhaust gasses. When you remove the valve that sealing plate will lose a bit of it's clamping force and start to seep some coolant into that bore. You likely saw what i saw when i had my valve off, coolant mixing with the soot in that bore then dripping down the side of the engine. It's gonna happen unless you drain the coolant to do the work, you should be fine.


----------



## Speedbuff (Mar 24, 2021)

Hey thank you detrious thats great news . I feel a whole lot better now


----------

